# HGVC Season Points



## 1kabooki (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of your information.  This is my first post to the TUG BBS.  

I have a question regarding the clubpoint values system.  As per the very useful link about HGVC (http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm) on the pinned post (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24754), there are 4 seasons.  Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum.  

In the materials I received from HGVC Vacations Introductions Program for the Las Vegas Hilton on the strip, I see that there are only Gold and Platinum seasons for the resorts in the program.  Some only have one season.  For  example, the Hawaii Hilton Village resort only has one season that costs 5,000 points for one week.  The Las Vegas Strip Hotel only has a Gold and Platinum season.  In contrast, the TUG HGVC advice post notes that the Hawaii resort has 2 seasons and that the Las Vegas Hotel has 4 seasons.

Has the point system seasons changed?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 10, 2007)

The point system has not changed -- not every resort has every season.  You can check out the season chart to see all of the resorts and their respective seasons.

The number of points needed to stay at a HGVC property depend on two things: season, and unit type.  When you say that "the Hawaii Hilton Village resort only has one season that costs 5,000 points for one week", what you mean is that a standard 2BR unit would cost 5000 points in Gold season.  In Platinum season, you could stay in a standard 1BR unit for 4800 points, for example.  Or even less points for a studio.  You can look at the point chart to see the full list of room types and point costs for each season.

Hilton has announced that units at some of new resorts will require more points, but will have extra amenities.  For example, the new tower at HHV will require more points, but it also will have a water park available only to those who stay there.

Kurt


----------



## na2006 (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find HGVC points one will *get* when you *buy* a particular season/unit?

NA


----------



## dvc_john (May 4, 2007)

na2006 said:


> Does anyone know where to find HGVC points one will *get* when you *buy* a particular season/unit?
> 
> NA



Just look at the 2 charts in PigsDad's post above.

Look up the resort/week you are purchasing in the 'season chart' to find the season.
Then in the point chart, look up the weekly rate for the type of unit/season being purchased.  eg a 2-br in gold season is 5000 points.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 4, 2007)

Pigsdad was right that not all resorts have all the seasons. In Hawaii where demand is very strong most of the year ~45 weeks are platinum and only 5-7 are gold. HA has no silver or bronze. But in Scotland, the dead of winter has both silver and bronze weeks. 

Hope that helps


----------



## na2006 (May 11, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> The point system has not changed -- not every resort has every season.  You can check out the season chart to see all of the resorts and their respective seasons.
> Kurt



This is an old seasons chart. I just reveiced fax of new seasons from a HGVC resort but its not a clear print. Anyone has 2007 seasons chart?

Does anyone who has  HGVC guide book for 2007 can post HGVC points rules? like how to convert them to HHonors or bank them to next years, etc?

NA


----------



## rkdahl (May 12, 2007)

na2006 said:


> Does anyone who has  HGVC guide book for 2007 can post HGVC points rules? like how to convert them to HHonors or bank them to next years, etc?NA




Convert ClubPoints to HHonorsPoints 

From January 1 to December 31, 2007, you may request to convert all of your 2008 ClubPoints to HHonors points. Please refer to the HGVClub Fee Schedule for applicable fees.

Redeem points for a variety of HHonors Rewards. 
You may combine your converted HHonors points with HHonors points accumulated through stays at the Hilton family of hotels and HHonors partners for even more vacation options. HHonors points have no expiration date. 
The conversion value of ClubPoints to Hilton HHonors points is 23 to 1 (for example, 5,000 ClubPoints = 115,000 HHonors points.)


----------



## awsherm (May 17, 2007)

*HGVC Member Guide*

HGVC has posted an online version of the members guide here: http://www.hgvc.com/mg.

Alex


----------



## Maxrocks (Nov 24, 2008)

*Points chart*

I am unable to open the link to to points chart, would it be possible for someone to email me a copy directly to maxrocks@yahoo.com.  I have been allocated HGVC points in a sweepstakes and would love to use them in the best way possible.  I understand that different dates/locations use a different amount of points.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 24, 2008)

Maxrocks said:


> I am unable to open the link to to points chart, would it be possible for someone to email me a copy directly to maxrocks@yahoo.com.  I have been allocated HGVC points in a sweepstakes and would love to use them in the best way possible.  I understand that different dates/locations use a different amount of points.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



See the members guide, it has points for all resorts....

http://www.hgvc.com/mg.


----------

